# Please Help! When do the classes start?



## mrpacijr (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in Cleveland, Ohio and I passed the test and oral interview with an 80.83/100. Currently I'm waiting for a call to go to work. I was just wondering how I determine if that score is good or if there is anything else I can do in the meantime to increase my chances of getting into the program? Any help is appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## ljwunder (Jul 24, 2008)

When I interviewed I had recieved letters stating where I had ranked based on my test/interview scores. Before I even recieved a letter the JATC had called me asking me when I could be to work.

I am not sure how the local/JATC you interviewed with does things so it's hard to be of much help.

All I know is if you did well on the test/interview and the contractors are busy...you'll probably be working pretty soon.


----------



## mrpacijr (Jan 17, 2008)

is anyone familar with unindentured work through your local JATC?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The way some locals handle apprentices IS PLAIN, STUPID, DUMB AND ASSININE.

These guys are our future and usually need money to live off, that they are told to go home and wait as seems to be the case is ridiculous. Sign up pass and start work immediately.


----------

